# 2007 VW POLO, ABS coding



## Nossie (May 5, 2021)

Hello, i need help coding ABS module for 2007 VW POLO. I recently changed ABS pump and its module, because the previous one was malfunctioning. However, i didn't get the code for the previous pump and its module. Currently that's my scan results after installing a new pump and module. 

Tuesday,04,May,2021,17:57:27:00009
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 21.3.0.0 (x64)
Data version: 20210226 DS325.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWZZZ9NZ7U037735 License Plate: B151BJP
Mileage: 73710km-45801mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9N (9N - VW Polo (2002 > 2010))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 37 44 45 46 56 76

VIN: WVWZZZ9NZ7U037735 Mileage: 73710km-45801miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03C 906 057 AP HW: 03C 906 057 M
Component: BOSCH ME7.5.20 0710 
Revision: 21H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4820401
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 72EB6FCF6EAF281BC5-5178

2 Faults Found:
000801 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0321 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 72889 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1627 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 54.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 29.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

000802 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0322 - 004 - No Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 73023 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 67.0 km/h
Temperature: 82.0°C
Temperature: 21.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 GH HW: 09G 927 750 GH
Component: AQ 250 6F 0930 
Revision: 00H67000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7DF14CF327F16763A8-5178

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 72109 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 6R0-907-37x-ABS80.clb
Part No SW: 6Q0 907 379 BC HW: 6Q0 907 379 BC
Component: ABS 8.0 front H06 0003 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0002076
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 31414
VCID: 7F0DB6FB2DFD7573BA-5178

3 Faults Found:
01201 - ABS Pump Supply Voltage 
000 - -
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
P1647 - 000 - 
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 6Q0-820-045.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 820 045 
Component: Klimaanlage X0840 
VCID: 6ADB77AF167FE0DB7D-5178

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 6Qx-937-049-C.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 937 049 F
Component: 0009 BN-SG. 2S36 
Coding: 25742
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 3D718CF33771A763E8-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 29 AIRBAG VW61 0P07 0004 
Coding: 12857
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 275D4E9BC5ED1DB3A2-5178

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 6Q0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 920 804 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDO V06 
Coding: 02543
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 408FF5074083CA8B83-5178

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: 01K1 GATEWAY CAN 2S36 
Coding: 00015
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 70EF65C730A31A0B33-5178

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 5J0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 6Q0 920 804 R
Component: IMMOBILIZER VDO V06 
Coding: 02543
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 408FF5074083CA8B83-515A
WVWZZZ9NZ7U037735 VWZ7Z0F4820401

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 6Q0-423-156.clb
Part No: 6Q0 423 156 AB
Component: LenkhilfeTRW V270 
Coding: 10120
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 6FED66BB2D9D05F32A-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 6Q0-959-433.clb
Part No: 6Q0 959 433 F
Component: 3Q Komfortgerát 0002 
Coding: 00019
Shop #: WSC 31414 
VCID: 3E738BFF3A77BC7BF1-4B18

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:50)--------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

